# Earthquake felt in Dubai?



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Am currently on 33rd floor of Dubai World Trade Centre and just felt the building shake!
The light fittings are still swinging!
If so, this is first earthquake that I have felt.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## m7ammadk (May 27, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Am currently on 33rd floor of Dubai World Trade Centre and just felt the building shake!
> The light fittings are still swinging!
> If so, this is first earthquake that I have felt.
> ...


I'm in oud metha area near lamcy plaza, short buildings but still felt the shake!

No updates on gulfnews yet!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep. Not far from you and the building swayed for a few seconds. 

Always a bit interesting and makes me wonder what a proper earthquake must feel like. 





Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Am currently on 33rd floor of Dubai World Trade Centre and just felt the building shake!
> The light fittings are still swinging!
> If so, this is first earthquake that I have felt.
> ...


----------



## armin1 (May 27, 2014)

emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=381259#


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Tremors felt across UAE; 5.2 earthquake rocks Iran

Tremors felt across UAE; 5.2 earthquake rocks Iran - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Zenettii (May 26, 2013)

Yurp. I had just sat at my desk at home and looking out the window after a hot shower, and felt my head was kind of moving in circular motions. Tried to relax thinking the hot shower had effected me. only to now read reports on the earhtquake that had happened at that exact time!

M5.1 - 66km SW of Qeshm, Iran 2014-05-27 05:44:31 UTC


----------



## leesmith (May 26, 2014)

Moving from Christchurch NZ to Dubai/Abu Dhabi next month so looks like i am going to feel right at home!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not really leesmith, these tremors are rare and I did hear the windows shake and at first thought someone opened the balcony door next to mine but for a second thought, was that a tremor? Apparently it was!


----------



## leesmith (May 26, 2014)

I remember when i first started work in Dubai/Abu Dhabi i had to design the MEP services with seismic restraints.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ive done a proper earthquake. Believe me, you are better off still wondering...

I was in the 'Great Hanshin' quake in Japan (Kobe) in Jan 1995, which was a 7.2, and several thousand deaths.
A horrible experience all round, and for weeks afterwards.

Richter scale is exponential, so a 5 is twice that of a 4, a 4 is twice that of a 3 etc.
it's the 6 and above quakes that you really need to worry about.

Also, the frequency is often more of an issue than the scale, which creates the dynamic frequency. Some quakes flatten all the short buildings. Some quakes flatten all the mid-rise buildings, and leave the small ones.




to be honest, half the office just emptied, and i didn't feel a thing! It was one of those small tremors that you feel if you are sitting still, but not if you are moving around.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I felt it in Business Bay and the other half felt it in Media City.


----------



## leesmith (May 26, 2014)

vantage said:


> ive done a proper earthquake. Believe me, you are better off still wondering...
> 
> Richter scale is exponential, so a 5 is twice that of a 4, a 4 is twice that of a 3 etc.
> it's the 6 and above quakes that you really need to worry about.
> ...


I know what you mean, Christchurch had one of the most destructive earthquake recorded, the whole city move up and down, left and right and the roads psychically began to move like waves, the land acceleration was the highest that has ever been recorded (Av=2.5m/s). Tens of thousands of home where damage or destroyed


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

i wondered why our Corporate HSE folks had put out an earthquake process reminder today - I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Felt the tremors this morning at bur dubai old town. Buildings were evacuated except ours.....Folks here are too slow.

Epicenter was in Iran.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

It's weird how some places evacuated and some didn't. The building managers and security are always on site here and when I spoke to them they said they didn't even know it had happened (they are on ground floor though).


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)




----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Our process is that evacuation should not happen unless there is clear structural damage to the building. Having been evacuated (in more sense than one) in an area of another country surrounded by skyscrapers you realse that being on the ground surrounded by them is more dangerous than being inside near the core of just one building.

One bright spark suggested that we all get out of that area and run to the beach where there were no high rise, only to be reminded about water surges and 'tidal waves'


----------



## aaliyatm (May 27, 2014)

I was in office and was swinging in my chair and it kept on swinging even after i stopped! and the water in my water bottle was moving... even then i didn't realize it was an earthquake! Only when my friend messaged me telling about the tremor I realized that the moving of the water and swinging of the chair was because of the earthquake!!!
Stay Safe people


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

to be fair, low nad mid-rise buildings are FAR more dangerous than high rise in your average earthquake.
Tall buildings tend to be outwith the harmonic rhythm induced by an earthquake, whereas you shorter buildings are more closely matched.
A tall building does still have to stand up to increased lateral and vertical loadings, however.

Differnt earthquakes affect different structures, depending on the frequency, which is dependent on depth, rock formation etc etc etc.

collapse of old buildings
fires / expolsions from gas leaks
flying furniture
liquefaction of built up ground etc pose the greatest risk to most..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My mate texted me saying it was the first time he'd felt the earth move like that! Yet again, thankfully, I didn't notice anything. I'd always wondered about evacuation as we're also on SZR. I'm sure Grade A buildings must have a certain rating as far as quakes are concerned, but it wonder about all the older buildings and even the metro.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> My mate texted me saying it was the first time he'd felt the earth move like that! Yet again, thankfully, I didn't notice anything. I'd always wondered about evacuation as we're also on SZR. I'm sure Grade A buildings must have a certain rating as far as quakes are concerned, but it wonder about all the older buildings and even the metro.


I heard that a lot of the older buildings here were poorly constructed and that the construction only got better when western companies started coming over and building.


----------



## 532770 (May 21, 2014)

*umm*

nooo I didnt feel that but there was a big earthquake in turkey tho.. i know its irrelevant but just saying


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

'Terrifying' earthquake causes shock waves across UAE | GulfNews.com

Gotta feel bad for the guy whose legs are numb from walking down 30 floors!


----------

